# Where to buy dry ferts?



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm just now getting back into my high tech planted tanks again after a hiatus and don't know where to buy dry ferts online anymore. Any suggestions? I'm looking for KNO3 & CSM+B.

Thanks!


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Green leaf Aquariums


----------



## arjosh (Jul 17, 2009)

aquariumfertilizer.com


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

bobstropicalplants.com


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

+1 aquariumfertilizer.com


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Left C said:


> bobstropicalplants.com


+1 Cheapest I found around and great people to deal with!


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Bobstropicals is cheap with great service, a true rarity.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

D9Vin said:


> Bobstropicals is cheap with great service, a true rarity.


+1

and the ferts are of very good quality

I used to order from one of the other 2 mentioned and the KNO3 had a foul odor and upon complaining was told it was OK to use. I nearly lost half the plants in my tank and nothing was growing well at all. I had also ordered a GH booster that would take hours to dissolve. I ended up putting it in my garden.

PM me if you want to know which of the other 2 sources to avoid.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

1st and foremost, thanks for all of the input. Now here's what I've found out to ship 4lbs of ferts Priority (1lb Plantex CSM+B & 3lbs KNO3):

Green Leaf Aquariums - $16.05 - Forget that! - $37.05 total
Bob's Tropical Plants - $20.35 - I'm not made out of money! $38.85 total
Rex Grigg - $6 - Perfect price, but can't answer an email within 3 days and not accepting PayPal payments at this time. Lost sale! $27.75
Planted Aquarium Fertilizers - $7 - $34 total and I need it now, so they win!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Rex is not doing business at this time. Many of us believe he is quite ill and unable to respond.

Bob's estimates Priority Mail shipping costs based on order/cost estimator. They refund any amount that is greater than the actual shipping cost. Contact them for a more accurate price before you blow them off.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about Rex's condition. I will take your advice and send a 2nd email to Bob's for a shipping quote. They haven't responded to my 1st email in 3 days either...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

That's not like them. They are typically right back to you.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Bob's missed their chance. I went with PAF. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats weird. Were very prompt with me when I PMed from another forum.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Unfortunately for me, I was given the website address as opposed to the direct contact info to a forum before time expired.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I ordered 4 lbs of ferts from Bob's and I got an $8 rebate back from the estimated shipping cost.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for all of the replies, everybody! I'm going to bookmark this thread so that I know how to do it correctly next time even if it is 1 or 2 years from now. I really stocked up! If I was more patient and planned better, I could have saved a couple of bucks, but accepted the "Buy It Now" price instead.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

NeonRob said:


> 1st and foremost, thanks for all of the input. Now here's what I've found out to ship 4lbs of ferts Priority (1lb Plantex CSM+B & 3lbs KNO3):
> 
> Green Leaf Aquariums - $16.05 - Forget that! - $37.05 total
> Bob's Tropical Plants - $20.35 - I'm not made out of money! $38.85 total
> ...


Bob's almost always over estimates shipping and quickly refunds the overage... I got credited $9 the same day my order shipped.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I wish that some of the mail order fert sales places offered shipping methods other than only priority mail shipping. It would be nice to have it as an option, but I don't need my ferts shipped like this all the time. I plan ahead and order when I start getting low. I don't wait until I am out and need them right away. Having them shipped by 2nd class mail or ground shipping would be fine with me. Something about paying $15 shipping for $15 worth of dry ferts makes me grumble a bit.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Left C,
That's just one of the things that was great about Rex aka 'The Mailman' - cheap shipping.

I even asked Bob's to ship it regular mail but they still sent it priority.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Newt said:


> Left C,
> That's just one of the things that was great about Rex aka 'The Mailman' - cheap shipping.
> 
> I even asked Bob's to ship it regular mail but they still sent it priority.


Exactly Newt!

We aren't shipping anything alive. What is the purpose of Priority Shipping with dry ferts?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I think it has to be shipped priority, there are weight limits with first class. Probably other options though.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Got a $10 refund on shipping from Bob's. Ended up paying $7.00 on shipping for 3lbs of fertzs. Can't speak on quality yet as they have not arrived.


----------

